# Final Piece for my gaming PC: An SSD



## Vyom (Jun 17, 2017)

I bought my GFX few months ago and feel that with the GST coming up, its the right time to get done with the thing which would make my PC 'complete'. An SSD!

I have decided to go with a ~250 GB SSD since I need to run at-least two OS from the drive: Windows 10 and Ubuntu. So I made this spreadsheet: Mission SSD

I think I have decided to go with this SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB (Link). Currently selling for Rs 7600.

My questions are below:
1. Is GST really going to increase price? Can I wait for say, a lightning deal on Amazon?
2. Is it better to get a PCI card based SSD since it provide more speeds?
3. Kingston SSDNow UV400 is lowest rupee per GB. Is it any good? I don't want to compromise on quality.
4. How about Crucial MX300. Reviews are good for this one too. Will warranty be any issue?

Halp guys!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 17, 2017)

Go with Crucial MX300 as it is much in terms of price to performance ratio.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Jun 17, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Go with Crucial MX300 as it is much in terms of price to performance ratio.


That was fast! Your response appreciated. I will wait for more of my questions to answer.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 17, 2017)

Vyom said:


> 1. Is GST really going to increase price? Can I wait for say, a lightning deal on Amazon?


Will the prices rise? Yeah definitely.  For the 2nd part, if they give something ridiculous offers you CAN wait but it's hard to tell what offer will they give and how much exactly.



Vyom said:


> 2. Is it better to get a PCI card based SSD since it provide more speeds?


 In theory yes, it will be faster but pricing is significantly higher on most models. You can get an adapter too for the PCI slot but those itself tend to cost around 4-5k



Vyom said:


> 3. Kingston SSDNow UV400 is lowest rupee per GB. Is it any good? I don't want to compromise on quality.
> 4. How about Crucial MX300. Reviews are good for this one too. Will warranty be any issue?



Crucial on their website officially state you will need to contact a local dealer for RMA. I guess, the seller iteself would need to set it up for you. As for which is better, check some of these benchmarks: UserBenchmark: Crucial MX300 vs Kingston SSDNow UV400

Crucial Warranty Information | Crucial.com


----------



## Vyom (Jun 17, 2017)

From the benchmarks, the Samsung 850 Evo washes both Kingston and Crucial out of the water. I guess Samsung Evo is best among the models I have chosen.
PCT based cards are out. My budget is limited my requirements aren't that much.

About price.. I would like to wait and see for atleast a week, before finalizing the purchase.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 17, 2017)

Samsung 2.5'' 850 EVO 250 GB Internal SSD Sata-III(MZ-75E250BW)- 5 yr wrnty | eBay


Samsung 2.5'' 850 EVO 250 GB Sata-III(MZ-75E250BW)Internal SSD-Samsung#..


Both sellers are top rated red star sellers.. Whatever moolah you save, paytm me


----------



## Vyom (Jun 17, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Samsung 2.5'' 850 EVO 250 GB Internal SSD Sata-III(MZ-75E250BW)- 5 yr wrnty | eBay
> 
> 
> Samsung 2.5'' 850 EVO 250 GB Sata-III(MZ-75E250BW)Internal SSD-Samsung#..
> ...


Don't really trust ebay more than Amazon.in. Be it paying some extra. 
But thanks for the links.. I will bookmark it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 17, 2017)

pretty sure thats a genuine seller looking at the approval rating, still Ive had mostly positive experience with ebay's return policy..


----------



## Vyom (Jun 17, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> pretty sure thats a genuine seller looking at the approval rating, still Ive had mostly positive experience with ebay's return policy..


That looks good.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 17, 2017)

hey vyom, i myself ordered one of those, the one that costs 6820.. 

Also ordered an Orico type c enclosure from aliexpress, cant wait to have them both


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2017)

Good news guys.. Price on Amazon have started to go low... by atleast Rs 1 
I will wait ...


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> hey vyom, i myself ordered one of those, the one that costs 6820..
> 
> Also ordered an Orico type c enclosure from aliexpress, cant wait to have them both


So you are vouching for ebay when you haven't received your item?


----------



## dexterz (Jun 19, 2017)

glad i came across this thread. have the exact same requirement/same query with same shortlisted models. might go for the evo 850 250gb from amazon or primeabgb. only the warranty policy of crucial is stopping me from getting that.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 19, 2017)

Vyom said:


> So you are vouching for ebay when you haven't received your item?


Yeah its dispatched today, hope ill get it in a few days. That deal is just too good to pass, but if you want to be safe, get from amazon


----------



## gta5 (Jun 19, 2017)

When do you intended to buy ?  if it is short term say 2-3 months then buy now
Because of GST

if it is more long term say 6-8 + months 
 then it would be best to wait..

as currently SSD and RAM prices are very high because of short supply.. once the supply situation improves both ram and SSD prices will go downhill fast...

If I recall correctly ... Just 1 year ago during may  2016 samsung 850 Evo 250gb used to cost Rs 5500-6000.. Samsung 750 Evo 120gb was Rs 2700..


----------



## Vyom (Jun 19, 2017)

Looking at the general trend of my PCMR history...


*July 2013*: Bought Core i5 processor as a first step to build my gaming PC.
*August 2013*: Bought motherboard as a second step for my gaming PC.
*June 2014*: My research on buying a MFD (printer, copier and scanner) documented in this thread.
*February 2015*: Got myself a treat with a new and beautiful fHD monitor.
*August 2016*: Upgraded the RAM of my PC here.
*October 2016*: As a possibly last step towards my Gaming PC I got myself the most VFM Graphics card, RX 480.

... I would say, its about time I upgrade to an SSD.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 19, 2017)

BTW, just out of curiosity I went to browse the Samsung SSD site and it baffled me to know that even when the Samsung 850 EVO launched late 2014, even after about 2.5 years there's no better successor to the model (except Pro)? Isn't this amazing?

Source: Internal SSD - Solid State Drive


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 21, 2017)

1. Get Samsung EVO 850. best in performance. Crucial MX300 is close in performance but the prices are similar.
2. Most probably hard drives would fall in 18% tax slab, which is higher than current. Bad thing is, Monitors and printers would fall in 28% slab! So get it asap.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 21, 2017)

850 EVO has 5 years warranty, imo thats pretty good to opt for it


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Yeah its dispatched today, hope ill get it in a few days. That deal is just too good to pass, but if you want to be safe, get from amazon


Did your reached yours? How much ebay generally takes to ship?

What is Orico type c enclosure that you mentioned few posts back?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 21, 2017)

Yes, it reached, here are scores on a USB3.0 enclosure I *borrowed *from office.

*imagebucket.net/cqdo38jvq1aw/snippingSpeed.PNG
*fileserver.imagebucket.net/i/00000/cqdo38jvq1aw_t.jpg

The actual speeds on SATA 3 will be much faster


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 21, 2017)

Comparision with the M2 Sata SSD already there in office laptop
*fileserver.imagebucket.net/i/00000/x8snukhqdwdb_t.jpg

Obviously USB 3.0 speeds are much lesser, and im willing to bet the samsung SSD will rekt the office SSD if it were seated in a SATA 3 slot.
I have ordered a Type C enclosure, it will reach in a few days.. Will give a full fledged review and comparision then.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 22, 2017)

USB3.0 isn't a native host protocol, unlike SATA. So it will have a bit of performance overhead over SATA, obviously. 
USB will consume some additional CPU Cycles and memory. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 22, 2017)

Yeah, I currently have to use USB or Thunderbolt to boot my PC as the other slots are occupied and I cant remove them because *reasons.
*
Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com

This is the enclosure i ordered, hope it will reach quickly. It seems its  just a type C port though without utilizing the type C functionality. Lets see.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2017)

Leaving the technical aspects aside (that I need to digest later), I would like to point out to an article published on digit as per which storage devices are coming under 18% GST slab.

GST impact on consumer technology: Here’s what will happen to prices of smartphones, TVs, ACs, refrigerators, other tech goods and services | Digit.in

Doesn't this mean, SSD will become cheaper?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2017)

@Nerevarine
Can you explain why would we need a Type C enclosure? Do you want to use the SSD like an external drive that you can use through USB 3.0 port?

I plan to house the SSD inside the chassis and use the SATA 3 cables to make it the boot drive housing the OSes of my PC.

So do I still need an enclosure?

Also, if you had a great deal buying from ebay and you are satisfied by the product I would also like to order one from ebay. I trust your judgement on this. Please help.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 22, 2017)

I need an enclosure because Im booting from a laptop that only has M2 Sata slots. So I need a USB3.0 enclosure or even better a thunderbolt 3 based enclosure (Sadly the latter is too costly)..
For you, the SSD is more  than enough, as you will be using it with a PC . Make sure to use the SATA 6 gbps port while connecting to the SSD (It will be differently colored, like blue or red)..
Yeah the ebay seller is legit, the SSD I got is manufactured in May 2017, and on the ebay pack it was written, Packed under supervision from a CCTV camera.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> I need an enclosure because Im booting from a laptop that only has M2 Sata slots. So I need a USB3.0 enclosure or even better a thunderbolt 3 based enclosure (Sadly the latter is too costly)..
> For you, the SSD is more  than enough, as you will be using it with a PC . Make sure to use the SATA 6 gbps port while connecting to the SSD (It will be differently colored, like blue or red)..
> Yeah the ebay seller is legit, the SSD I got is manufactured in May 2017, and on the ebay pack it was written, Packed under supervision from a CCTV camera.


Ok. Thanks for the clarification.
I have decided to buy from eBay itself. Amazon.in price is not coming down. But now I am confused since on eBay both sellers have now equal price of Rs 6749, so I don't know from which you bought.

Can you confirm whether you bought from the seller "ecomputerstore2013" or "itstoredatascan"?


----------



## dexterz (Jun 23, 2017)

Vyom said:


> Leaving the technical aspects aside (that I need to digest later), I would like to point out to an article published on digit as per which storage devices are coming under 18% GST slab.
> 
> GST impact on consumer technology: Here’s what will happen to prices of smartphones, TVs, ACs, refrigerators, other tech goods and services | Digit.in
> 
> Doesn't this mean, SSD will become cheaper?


what is the tax rate now? is it higher than 18%? thinking of picking up a 850 evo from nehru place


----------



## Vyom (Jun 23, 2017)

dexterz said:


> what is the tax rate now? is it higher than 18%? thinking of picking up a 850 evo from nehru place


I am not aware of the current taxes, but I do think it can't be as high as 18% which would be new tax after GST.

Also an indicative of Nehru Place price you can refer cost to cost price list pdf. And as per it the cost (Rs 6895 + taxes) isn't less than what eBay is offering.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 23, 2017)

It may be,see the thing about indirect taxes in India now(aka before GST) is that there are so many of them that it is difficult to give a straight figure.Hdd might be coming to a port in Mumbai where customs might be levying a tax,then Maharashtra govt might also be levying a tax,then during journey to Delhi some states also might be levying tax,then Delhi govt might also be levying some tax,so who knows.I am assuming that where dealers knows there will definitely be an increase in price post-GST,they will be trying to clear the stock by giving some discount etc.However where even they are not sure how it will play out or know prices will reduce,they will keep selling the stock at existing prices as long as they can.


----------



## dexterz (Jun 23, 2017)

Vyom said:


> I am not aware of the current taxes, but I do think it can't be as high as 18% which would be new tax after GST.
> 
> Also an indicative of Nehru Place price you can refer cost to cost price list pdf. And as per it the cost (Rs 6895 + taxes) isn't less than what eBay is offering.


yea price is 7240 at C2C. will take a look at ebay


----------



## Vyom (Jun 23, 2017)

Agree @whitestar_999 : So we can either take risk and wait for updated price or buy it now, in case we fear the uncertainty. 

@dexterz If price at C2C is Rs 7240, I can see the tax amount is 5%. 



Vyom said:


> Can you confirm whether you bought from the seller "ecomputerstore2013" or "itstoredatascan"?


@Nerevarine PLS ANSWER!


----------



## dexterz (Jun 23, 2017)

Vyom said:


> Agree @whitestar_999 : So we can either take risk and wait for updated price or buy it now, in case we fear the uncertainty.
> 
> @dexterz If price at C2C is Rs 7240, I can see the tax amount is 5%.
> 
> ...


i ordered one from that ebay link. bought from the seller with more reviews


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 23, 2017)

I bought from this

Samsung 2.5'' 850 EVO 250 GB Sata-III(MZ-75E250BW)Internal SSD-Samsung#.. | eBay

Sorry for the dalay, I was out whole day


----------



## Vyom (Jun 23, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> I bought from this
> 
> Samsung 2.5'' 850 EVO 250 GB Sata-III(MZ-75E250BW)Internal SSD-Samsung#.. | eBay
> 
> Sorry for the dalay, I was out whole day



No problem homie! Looks like I was the impatient one. 

I just ordered the drive from that link.


----------



## dexterz (Jun 29, 2017)

Vyom said:


> No problem homie! Looks like I was the impatient one.
> 
> I just ordered the drive from that link.


got your drive yet? i got mine yesterday. moved most my frequent played games to the drive. no more staring at loading screen for 30~40seconds


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 29, 2017)

dexterz said:


> got your drive yet? i got mine yesterday. moved most my frequent played games to the drive. no more staring at loading screen for 30~40seconds


can u post a crystal disk mark result ? assuming ur running it in SATA 3


----------



## dexterz (Jun 29, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> can u post a crystal disk mark result ? assuming ur running it in SATA 3


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 29, 2017)

those speeds are way too low, i was expecting above 500 MB/s read
are u sure u are using a SATA 3 port and not a SATA 2 port ?


----------



## dexterz (Jun 29, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> those speeds are way too low, i was expecting above 500 MB/s read
> are u sure u are using a SATA 3 port and not a SATA 2 port ?


samsung magician says its connected to sata3. i'll check my z77 layout picture and confirm shortly.


edit: connected to sata3 (gray port)


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 29, 2017)

how is it that my USB 3.0 speeds capped at 5 gbps is faster than sata 3 port (capped at 6 gbps)..
The samsung drive itself is capable of 540 MB/s according to reviews. I myself do not have a SATA 3 device, to test it right now, otherwise id have done it myself.
You should investigate it a bit further, though


----------



## Vyom (Jun 29, 2017)

dexterz said:


> got your drive yet? i got mine yesterday. moved most my frequent played games to the drive. no more staring at loading screen for 30~40seconds



YES I got the drive yesterday. Yesterday I just rejoiced the whole night with my new beloved drive. 
Today I am in the process to install fresh OSes on it. Will post detailed benchmark results later. For now, here is the CrystalDiskMark benchmark (its connected via Sata 6 GB/s port).

*i.imgur.com/xQjwZw9.png


----------



## dexterz (Jun 29, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> how is it that my USB 3.0 speeds capped at 5 gbps is faster than sata 3 port (capped at 6 gbps)..
> The samsung drive itself is capable of 540 MB/s according to reviews. I myself do not have a SATA 3 device, to test it right now, otherwise id have done it myself.
> You should investigate it a bit further, though


any tips on how to troubleshoot?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 29, 2017)

dexterz said:


> any tips on how to troubleshoot?


Samsung Magician doesn't say it's connected to SATA 3.0 port. It only says in terms of speed. On my Samsung Magician it says the interface it's connected to is SATA 6.0 Gb/s.
What exactly your magician says?

Check if in the Drive Summary, the magician reports ATA standard as "ATA8-ACS".


----------



## dexterz (Jun 29, 2017)

Vyom said:


> Samsung Magician doesn't say it's connected to SATA 3.0 port. It only says in terms of speed. On my Samsung Magician it says the interface it's connected to is SATA 6.0 Gb/s.
> What exactly your magician says?
> 
> Check if in the Drive Summary, the magician reports ATA standard as "ATA8-ACS".
> ...


samsung magician says "your drive is connected to sata 6.0gb/s (SATA3) port and should show maximum performance. ata standard is ata8-acs


----------



## Vyom (Jun 29, 2017)

dexterz said:


> samsung magician says "your drive is connected to sata 6.0gb/s (SATA3) port and should show maximum performance. ata standard is ata8-acs


At this point, you can only consider replacing the actual SATA cable with some other cable.


----------



## dexterz (Jun 29, 2017)

Vyom said:


> At this point, you can only consider replacing the actual SATA cable with some other cable.


its a brand new cable that i'd got when i bought my sata drive..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 29, 2017)

Disable any AV/security suite after disconnecting from internet & then try.


----------



## dexterz (Jun 30, 2017)

much better now.


----------



## thatsashok (Jun 30, 2017)

@Vyom why did you do 4 partitions on your 250 GB SSD ?

Can you post some boot and access improvements that you find with the upgrade


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 30, 2017)

dexterz said:


> much better now.
> View attachment 16924


can u say what you did ?


----------



## nac (Jun 30, 2017)

After seeing yours, I was curious to know what I am getting with mine. It's lot slower than yours, I guess it's because of old chipset.

Left one is HDD and right is SSD


 

Drive info snapshot from Samsung magician.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 30, 2017)

AHCI mode is deactivated in Samsung Magician - [Solved] - Storage


----------



## nac (Jun 30, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> AHCI mode is deactivated in Samsung Magician - [Solved] - Storage


Thank you. 
I think my chipset doesn't support AHCI. Here is the snapshot


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 30, 2017)

What socket 775 motherboard supports trim

AHCI by default is disabled in bios on older mobos(when IDE ports & IDE hard disks were the standard),check in your bios settings under hard disk mode & there should be an option to change it to AHCI from "auto/legacy/IDE".

However you can not do this now because Win 7 & above do not load AHCI driver if it was not there when the OS was first installed.If bios hdd mode is changed to AHCI after installation of windows then on next start the windows will give BSOD/crash at boot.You have to do a registry tweak to enable win 7/8 to boot correctly after enabling AHCI in BIOS:
Switch from IDE to AHCI after installing Windows 7 or Windows 8 - Winaero


----------



## nac (Jun 30, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> What socket 775 motherboard supports trim
> 
> AHCI by default is disabled in bios on older mobos(when IDE ports & IDE hard disks were the standard),check in your bios settings under hard disk mode & there should be an option to change it to AHCI from "auto/legacy/IDE".
> 
> ...


Thank you.
I followed the instruction and found that registry value is already set to "0" (I opted for Option two)


> *Option two*
> 
> Open the Registry editor.
> Navigate to the following key
> ...



I rebooted and found that BIOS too set "Configure SATA as AHCI". I am attaching a snapshot.

I don't remember if I have already tried this before or it was this way when I installed OS (Win 8.1)


----------



## nac (Jun 30, 2017)

BTW, my motherboard is an unknown brand named Foxin G31 board.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 30, 2017)

Then that's fine.In fact the speeds you are getting are in line with the expected speeds using sata 2.0 3gbps port.To fully utilize internal SSD speeds one must use sata 3.0 6gbps port.

P.S. FMBG31 | Foxin


----------



## dexterz (Jul 1, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> can u say what you did ?


out of the 4 SATA3ports on my motherboard, 2were internal INTEL controlled ports and 2 were ASMEDIA 1061 controlled. the slower speed was when connected to the ASMEDIA ports. it was fine after i switched it to the other SATA3 port.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 1, 2017)

^^That was the exact solution given in tomshardware link I posted earlier but it was posted in 2014!!


----------



## dexterz (Jul 1, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^That was the exact solution given in tomshardware link I posted earlier but it was posted in 2014!!


indeed. only thing was both intel and asmedia ports support ahci and show up as sata3 6.0gbps on the magician which caused some confusion why the speeds were low. after installing IRST it showed only the 6ports which led me to look at bios to see where i connected it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 4, 2017)

We bought at the right time guys, see the new price now 
Samsung 2.5'' 850 EVO 250 GB Sata-III(MZ-75E250BW)Internal SSD-Samsung I Product | eBay


----------



## Vyom (Jul 4, 2017)

Yes, prices of SSD are HIGH now... here's the article from my blog, of my experience of upgrading to an SSD, including benchmarks:

*UPGRADING TO AN SSD: The Experience*

It took me years to catch up to the PC Master race when I first started upgrading my PC around 4 years ago. With the recent upgrade to RX 480 GPU my PC stepped into an uncharted territory. But there was still a final piece of puzzle that wasn't in it's place but which had the potential to make my PCMR journey to it's final conclusion. Combine this with the fact that India was about to see a revolution in terms of economy with the new implementation of taxation, that is GST (Goods and Services Tax), I had to act fast. So I finally decided to bite the bullet and finally buy the last piece of the puzzle, an SSD!

I did my research on the forums. I studied the technologies provided by different companies, benchmarks and various kinds of SSD that was available. I studied the price to performance metrics, and price per GB of disk. I watched various youtube videos on YT, including the all too popular channel Linus Tech Tips. All that R&D pointed to me a very clear choice: Samsung Evo 850 250 GB.

*i.imgur.com/odgFCKy.png
Here's the spreadsheet link*: *Mission SSD

This SSD was one of the most technology superior SSD only below the Pro series of SSDs by Samsung. Unlike the Pro series though, Evo series was way better in terms of Price to performance ratio. But what sold me to finally go with Samsung Evo was the fact that it came with the software Samsung Magician. It has a feature which they call Rapid Mode, which when turned on, uses a portion of RAM (about  1 GB at the moment) as an SSD cache to better utilize the resources that we have, and also to increase the longivity of the SSD which is already very good than other competing drive. No this is not a promoted post, rather I am genuinely impressed by the features of Samsung's Evo SSD.

I choose 250 GB since I needed to install two OS on the drive: Windows 10 and Ubuntu. I needed ample space on Windows 10 to install various big editing tools like Premiere and development IDEs like Visual Studio. With a 250 GB drive (which actually means 232 GB of usable space) I could use both OSes and even leave 20% of the drive empty (which is recommended to have the drive function optimally).

I waited for few days to see if the price of Samsung Evo 250 GB could go down (from Rs 7599), but eventually bought the drive from eBay where I managed to get the same for around Rs 6700. I think it was a great deal considering the fact that GST was about to kick in, and prices could go high soon.

The day I got my SSD, my happiness knew no bounds. I was surprized by the fact that the drive was so tiny and so light that it was baffling to imagine the power it actually hold. I installed the SSD as soon as I could reach home from my workplace and started to install the operating systems. I didn't have any spare SATA cables lying around so I just borrowed the SATA cable of my optical drive. (At this moment, I was glad I had an optical drive, and didn't fall in the suggestion from my online friend to do away with it when I was building my PC).

I faced numerious problems making my PC dual boot with Windows 10 and Ubuntu. I could manage to install both the OS on it, but the Ubuntu bootloader (GRUB) didn't work. After various trial and error, I realized I accidently made my SSD an MBR disk (when I first launched the Disk Management in windows). So I turned the SSD into a GPT drive (from Disk Management) and this time around after I installed both the OSes, the GRUB menu worked perfectly. I also did have to make a change in the BIOS boot meny, to allow the GRUB to take priority over Windows  Boot Manager.

I ended up making following partitions on the SSD:


/sda1 (150 GB for Windows 10)
/sda2 (30 GB for Ubuntu)
/sda3 (NTFS drive without assigning a drive letter and configured later to have Over Provisioning explained below).
And of course there are other partitions made by Windows which it creates before installing.

Over Provisioning is a feature which you can set using Samsung Magician and which allows to set aside a portion of the SSD  which will be kept free, since SSDs work best when there is less data on it. After installing the OSes on SSD, setting up over provisioning and running the standard benchmark I was all set to compare some application launch times. Following table shows the comparison of time taken by various activities on my PC before and after installing the SSD.

*i.imgur.com/HzXzwfq.png

Here is the Crystal Disk Mark report of the SSD:

*i.imgur.com/xQjwZw9.png

In comparison following are the result of the benchmark on my HDD (WD 1 TB Blue):

*i.imgur.com/Y2eEhE9.png

After I enabled the Rapid mode, the results showed around 5X improvements:

*i.imgur.com/hAdFxbF.png

This experience of upgrading to SSD has been really fruitful.  Not only I was able to give my PC a big boost in disk performance, but also managed to beat the GST (applicable in India from July 1) due to which (or coincidentally) prices of SSD is now Rs 8295 (up from Rs 7500) on Amazon.in and even better, on eBay.in, from where the original listings have ended and now lowest price is Rs 7699. Oops..no. Now its Rs 7775 xD

All I now need is a new monitor to make a dual monitor setup, a 1 TB HDD to make a RAID array of disk, another GPU to Crossfire for mining cryptocurrency... Oh, the need never ends.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 5, 2017)

No mention of me, telling you about that deal ..
Kek


----------



## Vyom (Jul 5, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> No mention of me, telling you about that deal ..
> Kek


Dude, you deserved a special post for that.

Thanks to @Nerevarine for suggesting that eBay deal. I am now a proud owner of Samsung Evo 850 250 GB.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 5, 2017)

Price of every computer component has been increased atleast by Rs. 500. The GST is being charged separately.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 5, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Price of every computer component has been increased atleast by Rs. 500. The GST is being charged separately.


I wish our forum had a dislike button. 
Seriously tho, that's bad. But I think after few months, prices will cool off, and will be lower than what it was before GST.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 5, 2017)

Vyom said:


> I wish our forum had a dislike button.
> Seriously tho, that's bad. But I think after few months, prices will cool off, and will be lower than what it was before GST.


Nope. They will never lower the prices now, thanks to Gabbar Singh Tax.


----------

